# V8 Garden Tractor



## Uncle John (Nov 14, 2016)

Looks kinda dangerous but what the heck.

http://altdriver.com/story/chevy-big-block-v8-in-a-lawnmower


----------



## fubar2 (Nov 14, 2016)

His county Sherriff is just going to love that.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Nov 30, 2016)

If ya gotta kill yourself on something totally crazy, that would be it.


----------



## bulletpruf (Feb 3, 2017)

Enormous. Brass. Balls.


----------

